# Staying in Sydney



## ndirienzo (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good place to stay in Sydney for 3 months? I am trying to find a reasonably cheap place to live in the Sydney area. Does anyone have any suggestions or ideas for what/where to stay? I am looking at Sydney Terraces. Has anyone heard of/had any experience with them? Also considering just trying to find an apartment to share once there? Perhaps a home stay? Living in a hostel? Any help would be awesome! 

By the way Merry Chrissy!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I remember this accommodation - Carnarvon Lodge, Backpackers, Kirribilli, Accommodation Sydney

It is called Carnarvon, has plenty of rooms, close to CBD and is possibly inexpensive. Give them a call and see what deal they can do on a 3 month stay.


----------



## sydneyxitaliani (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello,

You could always try couch surfing for three months (for free!) look up couch surfing in google for the site.

You could also try to find a room to rent by going to gumtree and looking up housing share. There are heaps of rooms to rent for short periods! 

Hope this helps


----------

